# Mazda 5 drivers...



## MOJO K (Jan 26, 2007)

So I traded in my Mini Cooper with the slick factory bike rack for a Mazda 5 (yes, the usual reason). What have any of you done for a bike rack? Is there a 2" receiver available for the Mazda or will I be stuck with 1 1/4" ? Do any of the clamp on trunk racks work nice enough to consider going that route? Thanks for any input or advice. K.


----------



## dadat40 (Jan 3, 2005)

call your dealer and see if mazda offers a hitch for them. did you check with Valley Hitch co or hidden hitch.


----------



## dadat40 (Jan 3, 2005)

since that thing only has class 1 capacity it will be hard to find a 2" reciever. Should have gotten an explorer close in hwy mileage and can really tow something if needed. Just my choice.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*1 1/4" is fine*



MOJO K said:


> So I traded in my Mini Cooper with the slick factory bike rack for a Mazda 5 (yes, the usual reason). What have any of you done for a bike rack? Is there a 2" receiver available for the Mazda or will I be stuck with 1 1/4" ? Do any of the clamp on trunk racks work nice enough to consider going that route? Thanks for any input or advice. K.


I was reading on the Mazda message boards, the Mazda5 has no towing capacity, but there is a factory hitch receiver for it for racks. I could be wrong. IIRC, there are even factory mounting bolt points to just bolt it on.

I don't know how you can have a car that seats 7, but has no towing capacity, especially considering the extra two passengers are behind the rear axle, just like how a trailer will weigh the back end down, and obviously, it isn't an issue with weight or brake thermal capacity. My goofy little 96 VW GTi with a 115 hp 4 cylinder engine has 1500 pounds towing capacity (as per the owner's manual) so I don't see why the M5 would be limited.

with a 1 1/4" hitch, you can get a two bike rack, or even a 4 bike hanging style rack for it. I would steer clear of strap on racks, since they will ruin your paint. I've also had issues with the straps working loose. On road trips, I made it a habit to stop once an hour to check the straps, and I would often find they were working loose.

1 1/4" has 200 pounds of tongue weight capacity. I would be surprised if 4 bikes and the rack exceeded that. It may get close, and some argue the leverage factor, but its lot like you are pulling a trailer where the trailer is snapping and whipping around on a hitch. I'll bet there is a lot of tolerance built into that 200 pound spec.

I'm still thinking about a M5. I mean, explorers suck for handling and gas mileage. I guess if you are regularly going off road, the Explorer may be better. That, and the explorer is not available in a stick, whereas the M5 is. 27 MPG with a stick! Automatics suck IMO.


----------



## wankel (Mar 7, 2004)

Ya, weird that they don't rate the car for any towing at all in NA, whereas in Europe it is rated for 1322 lbs.

Anyways, I have a 1 1/4 hitch on ours and it easily carries 2 bikes. Got it from Uhaul and installed it myself. The hitch is actually made by Curt.

Love the car.


----------



## Raymo853 (Jan 13, 2004)

MOJO K said:


> So I traded in my Mini Cooper with the slick factory bike rack for a Mazda 5 (yes, the usual reason).


What you became secure enough in your manhood to realize your car is not you? Minvans even makes sense for people without children. They have the best weight and size and fuel use to ability to carry stuff ration of any class of vehicles.


----------



## c-record (Mar 18, 2004)

*Cabelsas adapter*

Cabelas has a 1 1/4 to 2 inch adapter designed for adapting to racks. It's obviously not for towing. Let's you use any 2" receiver hitch rack on your vehicle. About $30.00 I think. It also sets the rack back about a foot which may be good for some vehicles and bad for some driveways. Good luck.


----------



## mantracker (May 1, 2009)

For my Mazda 5, I installed this hitch from etrailer http://www.etrailer.com/pc-H~24773.htm?vehicleid=20087474

fairly easy to install it yourself, just needs enlarging of a couple of holes in your car frame.

for the bike rack I bought this one http://www.etrailer.com/pc-br2b~S64650.htm love it!


----------



## MOJO K (Jan 26, 2007)

Raymo853 said:


> What you became secure enough in your manhood to realize your car is not you? Minvans even makes sense for people without children. They have the best weight and size and fuel use to ability to carry stuff ration of any class of vehicles.


Thanks for all the replies. I actually really love the Cooper... 41mpg and you never have to brake in the corners. Since our youngest graduated college this spring the wife and I had been trying to decide what we would do with all the extra time and money we would have coming our way. We settled on adopting a kid(s). We like bikes and wine and cool cars and travel, but none of that is super important like kids are, so here we go again.
I guess a 1.25 to 2" adaptor would do the trick if there isn't too much play at the connection.

And if I had any insecurity in my masculinity, wouldn't I spend my time over on pinkbike?

peace K.


----------



## dadat40 (Jan 3, 2005)

Why are you botherd by the 1.25 reciever do you already have a 2 in rack?


----------



## speed_bump (Sep 30, 2004)

I've got a Mazda 3, which in most respects is very similar to the 5. I already had a T2 for a 2" receiver and I tried to find a 2" hitch so I could use it, but it doesn't exist. I didn't like the idea of adding an adapter, so I decided to get a roof rack. The 5 has a higher roof obviously, so that might affect your decision.

I wouldn't even consider any of the strap-on trunk racks. If you use it much it will inevitably leave marks (or even dents) on your paint job and won't hold the bikes as securely.

I'd say go for the 1.25" hitch (there are several to choose from, and they're pretty cheap/easy to install) or go roof rack. The Thule 460 podiums with the 3069 fit kit is a good solution for the MZ3/5.


----------



## dizzybird (May 25, 2009)

Won't a few bikes fit in the back of the Mazda5 (sans the front tire of course)? Being able to transport the bike(s) inside the a vehicle is the main reason I"m considering the 5 as my next vehicle.


----------



## mantracker (May 1, 2009)

dizzybird said:


> Won't a few bikes fit in the back of the Mazda5 (sans the front tire of course)? Being able to transport the bike(s) inside the a vehicle is the main reason I"m considering the 5 as my next vehicle.


the mazda5 middle and back seats folds down to allow for more room/cargo. this thread might give you a persperctive on the interior of the Mazda 5. http://www.mazdas247.com/forum/showthread.php?t=123681816&highlight=mazda+5+cargo+pics

if you have kids, the sliding doors cannot be beat! :thumbsup:


----------



## marzjennings (Jan 3, 2008)

dizzybird said:


> Won't a few bikes fit in the back of the Mazda5 (sans the front tire of course)? Being able to transport the bike(s) inside the a vehicle is the main reason I"m considering the 5 as my next vehicle.


That's why I got mine. I can throw a couple of bikes in the back without taking any wheels off or 3 bikes, camping gear, the dog and the 3 of us if I take front and rear wheels off.


----------



## 40hills (Apr 24, 2006)

I mounted a fork mount on a small sheet of plywood that just lays in the back of my 5. I can mount the bike in there with the rear wheel in the "well" between the rear seats without having to drop the saddle at all. I can even keep one of the rear seats up. This is an excellent set-up. I think I posted a pic a long long time ago... I'll try and find it again for you.

BTW, I also have the factory roof bars with 2 bike trays for the rare occassion when I have someone with me.

edit: found it... http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=2953403#poststop


----------



## Polk (Jan 19, 2004)

wankel said:


> Ya, weird that they don't rate the car for any towing at all in NA, whereas in Europe it is rated for 1322 lbs.


Sadly, the reason for there being no tow rating in NA is because the USA is so sue-happy. Most cars that are sold other places have a tow rating, but often the same car sold in the USA has no tow rating to avoid getting sued. If the European Mazda 5 is rated to tow 1322 lbs I would not hesitate to tow that much with a NA car. Just tow sensibly and your car will be fine.


----------



## Fizzed21 (Mar 13, 2012)

*bike carrier*

I have a 2012 Mazda 5. What type of bike carrier would you suggest?

Thanks


----------



## 40hills (Apr 24, 2006)

The factory roof rack is excellent. I usually use my fork mount inside the car though...
http://forums.mtbr.com/car-biker/mazda-a5-288341-post2953403.html#poststop

I don't have a hitch on mine.

EDIT: the factory rack are the bars only... you still need a Yakima, Thule, or Rocky Mounts tray though.


----------



## BStrummin (Nov 17, 2009)

Is that the factory roof rack in the picture? The risers look aftermarket to me.

Asking because we're thinking about getting one of these, but the roof rack on our Mazda Protege5 ended up being mostly cosmetic and we were never able to do much with it. Just wondering if during the buying process we should try to get the factory rack.


----------



## FireLikeIYA (Mar 15, 2009)

I have been thinking about getting a Mazda 5 for a couple of years now but just waiting for my current vehicle to die on me. Do you guys recommend it? It looks like it will fit my bike no problems. Is it reliable? I currently drive a Camry with 225K on it and it has never had a problem... I drive 25-35K miles a year and I am hoping the Mazda 5 is just as reliable. What kind of gas mileage do you get with the automatic? Thanks!


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*Yeah!*



FireLikeIYA said:


> I have been thinking about getting a Mazda 5 for a couple of years now but just waiting for my current vehicle to die on me. Do you guys recommend it? It looks like it will fit my bike no problems. Is it reliable? I currently drive a Camry with 225K on it and it has never had a problem... I drive 25-35K miles a year and I am hoping the Mazda 5 is just as reliable. What kind of gas mileage do you get with the automatic? Thanks!


I've liked the M5's styling in the past, except for those crazy ugly ass taillights. They even did some taillights at one point that looked like cheapo street racer looking aftermarket lights. That thing shoulda come with the melon cannon exhaust, fake racecar anodized red tow hook with a Pokemon stuff animal zip tied to it. :lol:

The new updated m5 looks a heckuva lot nicer.

Is it still available with a stick? I'm gonna look....

*edit*

Nice! 6 speed manual still available on all trim levels!

*edit*

Oh, that was a typo on the options grid. Looks like only the entry one has a stick option.

Suh-weet! Rated at 21/28 MPG for both manual and slushbox. I don't know how much Mazda fudges their numbers, but looks good on paper (screen). I remember the one I rented a few years ago for work actually got like 28mpg in mostly freeway driving for the auto


----------



## 40hills (Apr 24, 2006)

DexterMustard said:


> Is that the factory roof rack in the picture? The risers look aftermarket to me.
> 
> Asking because we're thinking about getting one of these, but the roof rack on our Mazda Protege5 ended up being mostly cosmetic and we were never able to do much with it. Just wondering if during the buying process we should try to get the factory rack.


Yes, that's the factory rack. It bolts/screws into 4 holes that are recessed into the roof molding if you know what I mean. They can be installed and removed very easily without tools. My only issue with them is that they are a bit narrow, but that shouldn't be a problem unless you try and mount 2 bikes plus a luggage carrier etc.


----------



## familyPackmule (Nov 8, 2013)

Old thread but just a quick note regarding towing capacity of any vehicle. EVERY vehicle has the capability to tow a trailer. In the US the primary reason Auto makers do not list towing capacity for "cars" is a marketing scheme. All the vehicles they list towing capacity for are the more expensive trim models in many cases identical platforms to the car version. Example Ford Escape vs Ford Focus 5dr same vehicle, Subaru Impreza vs XV or Forrester Same vehicle. Mazda CX 5 and the Mazda 5 are more or less the same machine with a different body.

The general rule is that all unibody cars are pretty much built to safely support up to 200lbs on the bumper - be it a bike rack with bikes or the weight of a trailer tongue. The smaller vehicles like the Mazda 5 - Corrolla, Impreza - etc are usually 1000-1500lb towing capacity. Given the Mazda 5 is set up with a 3rd row seat it is probably on the lower end of that 1000-1500lb range as mentioned by another poster 1300lbs in another country with posted towing ratings.

Regarding US lawsuits - as long as a vehicle is towing proper weight ie safe acceptable weight in a proper manner ie following all local trailering laws and speeds your liability is no different than if you were not towing. Your insurance company may have issue fixing your broken car if your were clearly exceeding the safe load limits of your vehicle which is your total weight including the trailer meaning Mazda 5 packed full of 6 adults + gear then you slap a 1000lb trailer on the back yes chances are your exceeding the max rated capacity for the Mazda 5 and it could be an issue for you if you are involved in an accident.


----------



## familyPackmule (Nov 8, 2013)

Oddly enough I have found that in many cases the US models which the marketing folks do not list tow ratings for are usually the better handling vehicle example Subaru Legacy vs Outback they are IDENTICAL mechanically speaking right down to the bolt locations for the hitch. The legacy drives and handles exceptionally better than the taller raised up Outback which is also a more expensive model. I towed my racing sailboats all over the West coast with the Legacy Zero issues handled great 12yrs. Today we tow with the OB needed the wagon for the dog and kids etc - OB handles lousy compared to the Legacy add a trailer and its handling isn't any better.
Same deal for the Impreza vs XV and Forrester. Same deal with the Escape vs Focus 5door. Same deal with the Mazda CX models vs the Mazda 5-6 and 3 models.

The tow rating being published is a marketing choice by the auto maker - it does not mean you will get sued if your towing a Kayak trailer that weighs 250lbs behind your Mazda Miata BTW many Miata owners tow trailers! Proper sized and weight trailers and the car handles great!


----------

